# Police Canine as a Career



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

In 1966, I was selected to attend the U.S. Air Force Sentry Dog School, located in Wiesbaden Germany. Little did I know then I would be retiring from the TN State Highway Patrol as their dog trainer in the year 2013. Canine has been one heck-of-a ride for me. I was involved in the very beginning of patrol, drug and explosives detectors for the military. I worked with mine/tunnel/tripwire dogs. I've handled sentry, patrol, drug, explosives and cadaver detector dog at some point in my career. I worked in research with dogs doing some things I'm still not sure I'm permitted to talk about. Ever hear of a water dog? I laugh when I think of Dr. Craig calling me a "Dinosaur in a Star Wars World", when I commented that the dog will remain the primary method of explosives detection during our lifetime. (That was in 1982) For the past 23+ years I have had the pleasure of being the trainer and Director of Canine for the State Patrol. Combined with the 23 years of military service with the MWD program I will be closing a career that has spanned over 46 years. I hope the future generation of dog handlers have the passion for K9 I have had this many years. I'm not leaving the forum, I'll keep my feet wet at least. I certainly do not see me buying a briefcase and joining the throng of "professional consultants" or going on the lecture circuit. I think I'll be content doing my woodworking and working on my Cushman Motor Scooters. I wish you all well and please remember, the primary objective remains; we go home when the shift is over.


DFrost


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Congratulations on your awesome career, and I hope you enjoy retirement. 

Did you have dog experience going into the USAF, or were you selected for the school for other reasons, if you don't mind me asking? I used to want a career in law enforcement, particularly either mounted or K9 units (before realizing that I'm really not suited for it LOL), and always like hearing how people got involved.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Please do keep this forum updated on your lectures. Am always keeping my ears peeled for these things, I personally would love to listen to any experienced trainer speak about their experiences, let alone someone who has been in K9 for 46 years. 

Enjoy retirement.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations on your retirement and the awesome career that you have had in the military as well as with the Highway Patrol Department.
I sounds like you have had one heck of a ride and hopefully the future generations of trainers can live up to the dedication that you have given in your K9 training.
Good luck to you!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Contgratulations on retiring! It sounds like you had an awesome career.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations on your retirement! Thank you for your service to the U.S. and to Tennessee. And thank you for sharing your knowledge on the board.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Enjoy your retirement you certainly deserve it and have wonderful memories of a great career that you put so much into


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Mr. Frost I have appreciated the service you have given AND the very solid advice over the past several years both here and elsewhere! 

You need to start posting your Cushman and woodworking pictures here!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your Retirement!!!! I'd love to hear some of your training stories!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations and enjoy your retirement . I'm sure both the two and four legged thank you for your hard work and dedication


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats on retiring.  I hope one day I can be as accomplished as you!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulation on your retirement.

The first GSD I ever saw was the MWD team at Wiesbaden in 1967 or 1968.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Retirement: I'm sure will be a bittersweet day for you. You have a ton of respect from those of us in the Police K9 community, and I wish you well.

Many say that you should find a way to get paid for something you enjoy doing, and you will never "work" a day in your life. I'm certain this is how it is for you. I'm a youngster, with only 26.5 years in, so it will take me a while to catch up to you. 

Take care of yourself, Brother.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats! I always enjoy your posts. If you find yourself looking for something to do, 
spin a story here, where it will be consumed by a grateful audience!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wishing you a wonderful new chapter in your life.

As others posted, Thank you for your service and dedication to the Canine's....what an amazing long career you have had.


----------



## canasask (Nov 24, 2012)

Congrats on your retirement. As a new handler I certainly value what the experienced handlers and trainers say, and that includes you. Please continue posting, as your wealth of knowledge needs to keep us all properly informed.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Well enjoy!!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Good luck DFrost...hope you enjoy your retirement.
Btw, were you ever stationed at the infantry dog school at Ft Benning?


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats and enjoy retirement!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Never stationed at Benning, however I was there a few times TDY working on some dog projects. 

DFrost


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you for your years of service. Congratulatons on your retirement and please enjoy.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Congratulations. You have a very impressive resume that glows with dedication.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

There are two great and true police K9 trainers in the area - David is one of them. 

His experience is valid, deep and certified. 

And he is a great person


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thx!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Thank you and congratulations!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you for your Service and Congratulations. I hope you get to enjoy your retirement.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Hint, hint - you and Chuck need to come visit


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So, are you going to write a book about the changes in training and working with police and military dogs over a span of 40 years -- that is a book I would buy and read. 

Congratulations on a successful career, and good luck in all your future endeavors.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Smithie86 said:


> Hint, hint - you and Chuck need to come visit


I really really do and want to. You know I've been moving the past few weeks, I'm finally in my new place so maybe things will start to settle down. 

DFrost


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for your service to our country> I second Selzer in saying Ill buy your book. Again congratulations on your retirement and on all you have done.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats on your retirement!


----------

